
Termtosvg: Linux terminal recorder to create standalone SVG animations - nmstoker
https://github.com/nbedos/termtosvg
======
nmstoker
Interesting, as the advantage over
[https://asciinema.org](https://asciinema.org) is the SVG can just be placed
on a site and it should just work.

Currently seems like it is more limited than asciinema as there are no
controls (play/pause/repeat/speed), but presumably not beyond us to add that
kind of thing via some simple JavaScript.

Playing recorded sound along with it would be the premium option, but that's
probably letting my imagination get away with itself!

Would be interested to see basic analysis of how the SVG file sizes compare to
ttyrec files and GIFs etc.

